
Open Medical Records System - n-s-f
http://openmrs.org/
======
MrBuddyCasino
We've had a talk yesterday about OpenMRS, check it out if you're interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C2QOTl7Al4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C2QOTl7Al4)

